# Columbia Wards Hawthorne  wood wheel Cussins and Fearn Buckeye bike



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 7, 2015)

Not sure this is allowed but bought a bike off Craigslist and the seller had these. Not really my interest so I told him I would see if I could help him sell them.  

Columbia- a combo of parts.    $350

Ward Hawthorne  he thinks prewar     $250

 Cussins and Fearn 28" wood wheel Buckeye Bike  Pic shows reg wheels but he has the wood ones   $700

If anybody is interested I will put you in contact with him.  Shipping was not discussed. I have a few more pics


----------



## cfry526 (Apr 9, 2015)

I bought that Hawthorne tonight. This is my first vintage bike, it's really cool. I'd like to have the Buckeye but just not sure.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice score!, that Hawthorne looks like a great first bike for a vintage ride. Can't go wrong with those double bar frames.

Welcome to the CABE.


----------

